# Global Digital Photography Market will reach USD 110.79 Billion by 2021: Zion Market Research



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 28, 2016)

```
<strong>Sarasota, FL, Dec. 27, 2016 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE)</strong> — Zion Market Research has published a new report titled, <em>“Digital Photography Market (Photo Processing Equipment, Interchangeable Lenses, Camera Cell Phones, Non Reflex and Others) for Photography Software, Photo Looks, Photo Processing and Others Applications: Global Industry Perspective, Comprehensive Analysis and Forecast, 2015-2021”</em>. According to the report, global demand for digital photography market was valued at around USD 77.66 billion in 2015 and is expected to reach approximately USD 110.79 billion in 2021, growing at a CAGR of slightly above 6.1% between 2016 and 2021.</p>
<p>Digital photography is expected to witness rapid growth during the forecast period due to the growth of advanced social networking sites and photo sharing sites such as Instagram, facebook, Pinterest, and tumbler. Applications and services such as photo editor and adobe photoshop are surging the demand of digital photography market because digital images can be easily displayed, printed, stored and edited. Digital photography allows consumers to take professional quality photos themselves. <a href="https://globenewswire.com/news-release/2016/12/27/901767/0/en/Global-Digital-Photography-Market-will-reach-USD-110-79-Billion-by-2021-Zion-Market-Research.html">Read the rest of the article</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2016)

As someone who started taking photos with my fathers Kodak Brownie in the 1940's, Camera phones are a near miracle compared to those f/8 fixed focus lenses that looked like photos thru a Coke bottle.

Then add sharing and social networks to the mix, and its a golden time for photography.

I expect to see a breakthru in lens prices as the Chinese ramp up production of wider aperture lenses that are a step above kit lenses.

After reading the article, it is definitely confusing, it talks about all the possible photography applications from automobile backup cameras to surveillance to DSLR's, mirrorless, and Camera phones. Are all these included in their figures?

And when they mentioned Hewlett Packhard as a player in the field, that confused me even more, is that because of cameras on Laptops? HP stopped selling standaloone cameras many years back. If it does, then many laptop makers are missing. 

"Some of the major industry participants are Nikon, Sony, Canon, Kodak, Panasonic, and Samsung Electronics. Other prominent vendors include Casio Computer, Sigma, Fujifilm, Hewlett-Packard, Toshiba, Leica Camera, Ricoh, Seiko, Olympus, Epson, and others. Canon Inc. and Nikon are leading the digital photography market with significant share. The 3D cameras are found in a limited number of camera models like Panasonic, Olympus, and Sony."

This article leaves me wondering about any kind of accuracy in their predictions.


----------



## hbr (Dec 28, 2016)

I realize this post is outside the norm but one area that has a lot of room for improvement is outdoor security cameras, especially battery operated ones. Netgear is now producing them and soon Blink will have them, but they are still only 2 to 3 mpx and battery life needs a lot of improvement. 

I also am wondering if in the future, small iPhone sized cameras will be manufactured with small screw-on interchangeable lenses.

Crazy?


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 28, 2016)

*if only...*

... I had $4200 to spare for the actual report - NOT

Typical 'market report' where you pay a lot for pure speculation and need considerable domain knowledge to tease out any actual useful snippets.

"One of the major competitions for digital photography market is improved the quality of smart phone’s cameras. Nonetheless, niche markets such as sports, events, church directory photography are fuelling demand of digital photography across the globe."

Ah... church directory photography, you'd not believe how many enquiries I get every week for this... ;-)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2016)

hbr said:


> I realize this post is outside the norm but one area that has a lot of room for improvement is outdoor security cameras, especially battery operated ones. Netgear is now producing them and soon Blink will have them, but they are still only 2 to 3 mpx and battery life needs a lot of improvement.
> 
> I also am wondering if in the future, small iPhone sized cameras will be manufactured with small screw-on interchangeable lenses.
> 
> Crazy?



Basically the same idea has been around for a long time. They have not caught on, but there are lots of different add-on lenses.

from 2013:

http://phys.org/news/2013-09-sony-camera-add-on-lenses.html

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/lenses-improve-iphone-camera/


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: if only...*



keithcooper said:


> ... Typical 'market report' where you pay a lot for pure speculation and need considerable domain knowledge to tease out any actual useful snippets.
> 
> "One of the major competitions for digital photography market is improved the quality of smart phone’s cameras. Nonetheless, niche markets such as sports, events, church directory photography are fuelling demand of digital photography across the globe."
> 
> Ah... church directory photography, you'd not believe how many enquiries I get every week for this... ;-)



Agreed, this is like so many consultant reports from consultants who don't really know the business. Looks like a lot of old data extrapolated out to 2021. Check the latest CIPA estimates - the 'camera' side of the industry is still going down.

Beside, any report that indicates the significance of smart phone cameras while leaving Apple out of the list of players is truly suspect!


----------

